# Flamingo report, 11 June



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice report!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Nice report and sweet snook. Color me green...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Bob, I used to think you were a reputable guide. But no respectable guide would allow a Nittany Lion on their boat.

Keep up the good work capt.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Bob is the man. He showed my family a great time. He also let me take a break from playing guide and just relax and enjoy the scenery. Bob's knowledge of the Everglades is second to none, he is a true gentleman and a great teacher.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report!!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

As always, another great report! Nice species variation!!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Great report as usual


----------

